# Latest Misinformation Sweep  by authorities: Dr Dhand's



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

DR Dhand is a British Doctor and now working as a consultant in the USA...


----------



## OscarW (Jul 25, 2021)

Brilliant video! Thanks for posting.

It's hard to disagree with his message regardless of which side of any debate you come down on.


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 26, 2021)

I wish everyone using this forum would watch this video.


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2021)

This is the way it has been for years. If you oppose someone's beliefs, point of view or talk against their agenda, you are labeled with all kinds of names. How many times have been in a conversation with someone talking about an issue and that person disagrees with another person's point of view and when he or she walks away, you hear the person say, "Forget him. He doesn't know what he's talking about. That guy is a jerk?" 

Free speech used to mean what it read, but today, it isn't that way. If you don't agree with the rich and powerful, then you get labeled a conspiracist, racist or a complete moron. The other issue that I have noticed to be true is that if someone blames another person for doing something, it's probably because that is what they are doing. If a person is going around telling fibs on another individual and tells everyone that he knows it's Jim that is doing it, more than likely, it's probably that person who is the one telling the fibs. 

It's just the way the world works these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> This is the way it has been for years. If you oppose someone's beliefs, point of view or talk against their agenda, you are labeled with all kinds of names. How many times have been in a conversation with someone talking about an issue and that person disagrees with another person's point of view and when he or she walks away, you hear the person say, "Forget him. He doesn't know what he's talking about. That guy is a jerk?"
> 
> Free speech used to mean what it read, but today, it isn't that way. If you don't agree with the rich and powerful, then you get labeled a conspiracist, racist or a complete moron. The other issue that I have noticed to be true is that if someone blames another person for doing something, it's probably because that is what they are doing. If a person is going around telling fibs on another individual and tells everyone that he knows it's Jim that is doing it, more than likely, it's probably that person who is the one telling the fibs.
> 
> It's just the way the world works these days.


Doesn't have to be the rich and powerful..just disagree with the _majority_, despite the fact that at times they've become the majority through misinformation.. and non facts, or simply following blindly like sheep.. .. then as a minority you're labelled stupid, ridiculous, an Idiot, someone who wishes to cause others harm from lack of 'education''...


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Doesn't have to be the rich and powerful..just disagree with the _majority_, despite the fact that at times they've become the majority through misinformation.. and non facts, or simply following blindly like sheep.. .. then as a minorty you're labelled stupid, ridiculous, an Idiot, someone who wishes to cause others harm from lack of 'education''...


Here in the U.S., if companies like Google (YouTube), Twitter and Facebook, all social media sites, have an issue with your post, you may get a warning first after they dismiss your post. If your post is too political or is considered conspiracist, or is too controverted to their agenda, the poster may well be cancelled from posting. Free speech is not tolerated by these freaks of nature.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> Here in the U.S., if companies like Google (YouTube), Twitter and Facebook, all social media sites, have an issue with your post, you may get a warning first after they dismiss your post. If your post is too political or is considered conspiracist, or is too controverted to their agenda, the poster may well be cancelled from posting. Free speech is not tolerated by these freaks of nature.


Same thing happens here... this is no longer a 'free country''..soon they'll find a way to curtail your  thoughts...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

You have to remember that social platforms, including You Tube, are monitored/moderated. 

Where You Tube (and others) could improve their "censorship" is by saying something like "this video violates rules" rather than imply that it's not factual. Or in other words, the platform itself should take responsibility when flagging a video by citing rule violations instead of accusing the poster of being "wrong" about their content, or implying that the poster is being nefarious.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 27, 2021)

Ah yes... the fact checkers.   Always remember, someone with an agenda is controlling them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Ah yes... the fact checkers.   Always remember, someone with an agenda is controlling them.
> 
> View attachment 175773


So very true..and there is where the danger lays...


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Wonderful video, thank you for sharing Holly.
The fascist attitude of social media is unbelievable, long gone are the days of free speech.

They censor everything these days, and God forbid your opinion insults a snowflake and they report you, that's it, you have a target on your back and everything you post is scrutinized by the "Woke brigade".


----------



## Nathan (Jul 27, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Ah yes... the fact checkers.   Always remember, someone with an agenda is controlling them.



...the agenda being what, besides the truth?    Perfect, the fact checkers are now suspect, better go ahead and believe the conspiracy theorists only, because of course they would *never *have an agenda... would they now? 

Don't worry, I'm not trying to burst anybody's pet belief bubble, I think the world is intellectually doomed, and look forward to that planet busting meteor headed our way, that's lurking right beyond the orbit of Jupitor.  Maybe in 12,000 years after the impact, the human race can rebuild and become a responsible species....without an internet to poison their minds.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> ...the agenda being what, besides the truth?    Perfect, the fact checkers are now suspect, better go ahead and believe the conspiracy theorists only, because of course they would *never *have an agenda... would they now?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not trying to burst anybody's pet belief bubble, I think the world is intellectually doomed, and look forward to that planet busting meteor headed our way, that's lurking right beyond the orbit of Jupitor.  Maybe in 12,000 years after the impact, the human race can rebuild and become a responsible species....without an internet to poison their minds.


But when one person shows, cites, or links studies supporting X facts, and another shows, cites, or links studies supporting facts that argue those facts, then you have discussion and debate. The doctor in the video always cites his sources. I watch a lot of his videos, and I watch videos posted by other doctors, too, who also cite their sources. The conclusions don't always match up. None of these guys intend to confuse people, they just want to educate and inform.

It is absolutely unfair to interfere with their (and other's) efforts and to interfere with the debate no matter who's behind the "censorship" and no matter who's trying to educate and inform. And that's not just my opinion, I believe it's a fact.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> Wonderful video, thank you for sharing Holly.
> The fascist attitude of social media is unbelievable, long gone are the days of free speech.
> 
> *They censor everything these days, and God forbid your opinion insults a snowflake and they report you, that's it, you have a target on your back and everything you post is scrutinized by the "Woke brigade".*


OMG you sound exactly like me Tish, I repeat this ad nauseam...


----------



## John cycling (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for posting this video.  I hadn't heard of him before, but here's another good one.
NEW DICTIONARY entries for 2020 & 2021: Misinformation + Follow The Science​


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

@John cycling - Another really good doctor who posts on You Tube nearly every day is Dr. John Campbell. He's kind of the Fauci of the UK except he doesn't have any fingers in any questionable pies....as far as I can tell after some research. He's researched Ivermectin and is extremely frustrated that it isn't being included in protocol for early treatment and preventive treatment. He's even tried to help in getting it included.

I like both Dr Dhand and Dr Campbell, but Dr Campbell is a bit more thorough, imo.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It is absolutely unfair to interfere with their (and other's) efforts and to interfere with the debate no matter who's behind the "censorship" and no matter who's trying to educate and inform. And that's not just my opinion, I believe it's a fact.


The First Amendment has been used as a shield by those who would mislead the public, what a crying shame.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> The First Amendment has been used as a shield by those who would mislead the public, what a crying shame.


Well if they couldn't use it, neither could you or me. There are people on "both sides" who want to mislead the public. It's the public's job to suss them out, even to expose them.

(that used to be the job of journalists, but sadly, we have to examine them, too)


----------



## Nathan (Jul 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Well if they couldn't use it, neither could you or me. There are people on "both sides" who want to mislead the public. It's the public's job to suss them out, even to expose them.
> (that used to be the job of journalists, but sadly, we have to examine them, too)


Rather than depend on media types to dispense a true story, it's always been the individual's responsibility to detect the truth.

Sadly, all too few people nowadays take the time and effort to do what I consider the "duty" to discover the truth, as citizens of a free society.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Rather than depend on media types to dispense a true story, it's always been the individual's responsibility to detect the truth.
> 
> Sadly, *all too few people nowadays take the time and effort* to do what I consider the "duty" to discover the truth, as citizens of a free society.


I agree! And that's why these doctors and experts post information on You Tube and other platforms. Public platforms/forums are private businesses so they can flag the posts, but I wish they would cite the specific platform violation rather than just flag posts as "misinformation", or whatever term they use.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I agree! And that's why these doctors and experts post information on You Tube and other platforms. Public platforms/forums are private businesses so they can flag the posts, but *I wish they would cite the specific platform violation* rather than just flag posts as "misinformation", or whatever term they use.


In my experience both Facebook and Youtube do in fact inform the poster of policy violations. Other viewers probably aren't going to see that information.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @John cycling - Another really good doctor who posts on You Tube nearly every day is Dr. John Campbell. He's kind of the Fauci of the UK except he doesn't have any fingers in any questionable pies....as far as I can tell after some research. He's researched Ivermectin and is extremely frustrated that it isn't being included in protocol for early treatment and preventive treatment. He's even tried to help in getting it included.
> 
> I like both Dr Dhand and Dr Campbell, but Dr Campbell is a bit more thorough, imo.



Except ''Dr campbell'' isn't a doctor....he was once a nurse tutor  that's all and has a passion for making videos from studying science facts  ....and if you look at some past interviews with an 'expert'..and then do a little research you will find that the  Australian  Doctor friend whom he calls on for expert advice at times  is a a convicted ******  abuser  and struck off...






I'll stay with Dr Dhand


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Except ''Dr campbell'' isn't a doctor....he was once a nurse tutor  that's all and has a passion for making videos from studying science facts  ....and if you look at some past interviews with an 'expert'..and then do a little research you will find that the  Australian  Doctor friend whom he calls on for expert advice at times  is a a convicted ******  abuser  and struck off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm sure Dr. Campbell had no idea his Aussie bud was a perv. The man is extremely well informed and always names his sources. I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Well I'm sure Dr. Campbell had no idea his Aussie bud was a perv. The man is extremely well informed and always names his sources. I don't have a problem with that.


except, whether he was already aware or not  he has been informed since posting that video ..and lost subscribers because of it...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> except, whether he was already aware or not  he has been informed since posting that video ..and lost subscribers because of it...


That's too bad. I think he's a really good guy. You know, for a Brit.

*snicker*


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 28, 2021)

On the subject of information - *Judicial Watch: * *CDC Coordinated with Facebook On COVID Messaging and ‘Misinformation’; CDC Received Over $3.5 Million in Free Advertising from Social Media Companies*

_*(Washington, DC) *Judicial Watch announced today that it received 2,469 pages of new documents from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), which reveal that Facebook coordinated closely with the CDC to control the COVID narrative and “misinformation” and that over $3.5 million in free advertising given to the CDC by social media companies. _​​_These new documents were received in response to a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) (Judicial Watch v. U.S. Department of Health of Human Services (No. 1:21-cv-00625)) lawsuit for: _​​_Any and all records of communication between CDC officials and/or employees and employees, agents, and/or representatives of Google, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, LinkedIn, and YouTube concerning, regarding, or relating to COVID-19 related content on company platforms.  Such records include, but are not limited to, any advice or instructions issued on disinformation re COVID-19.   _​​_The documents show collusion between the CDC and Big Tech on Covid-19 message and misinformation: More at Source._​​Some will correctly, IMHO, argue that a business such as FB should be able to decide what content it allows.  The FOIA documents would suggest that FB is actually acting as a proxy for the government and therefore an extension thereof.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You have to remember that social platforms, including You Tube, are monitored/moderated.
> 
> Where You Tube (and others) could improve their "censorship" is by saying something like "this video violates rules" rather than imply that it's not factual. Or in other words, the platform itself should take responsibility when flagging a video by citing rule violations instead of accusing the poster of being "wrong" about their content, or implying that the poster is being nefarious.


But, the issue is they are not consistent when applying the rules. Some, like Louis Farrakhan can post his unsubstantiated trash or some of the Oligarchs in this country can post their dribble, but others less known can’t post their thoughts. And, yes, I was suspended by YouTube for 60 days last year posting something that was true, but didn’t fit their agenda.

Maybe if Musk is allowed to purchase Twitter, some free speech will return


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2022)

oldman said:


> But, the issue is they are not consistent when applying the rules. Some, like Louis Farrakhan can post his unsubstantiated trash or some of the Oligarchs in this country can post their dribble, but others less known can’t post their thoughts. And, yes, I was suspended by YouTube for 60 days last year posting something that was true, but didn’t fit their agenda.
> 
> Maybe if Musk is allowed to purchase Twitter, some free speech will return


Yeah, YouTube's censorship protective algorithm is suspiciously uneven.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Apr 21, 2022)

When I had the store I had a public bulletin board.  Every so often something was posted there I found objectionable and I removed it.  My store, my bulletin board, my rules.  How does what these companies are doing differ from what I did?
First Amendment :     Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.​
Social media companies are just that-- companies, not the government.


----------

